# Kaufentscheidung zwischen Samsung P2770FH und HD



## Mischk@ (24. Februar 2011)

Moin, Ich möchte mir den Monitor Samsung P2770FH ( 68.58cm (27") Samsung P2770FH 1920x1080 HDMI/DVI ) zulegen.

Der Monitor ist in so gut wie keinem Onlineshop verfügbar. Deshalb frage ich mich ob nicht der *Samsung P2770HD* genau so gut ist. 
Er hat zwar die Zusätze wie TV Funktionen ect. aber hat halt auch "nur" 50000:1 (dynamisch) Kontrast im Vergleich zum P2770FH ( 70000:1 dynamisch ) und hat auch eine langsamere Reaktionszeit von 5ms anstatt 1ms G/G.

*Sind diese Faktoren so relevant, das sie das Spielvergnügen beinträchtigen können ?*

Ich wollte den Monitor nämlich zum Spielen nehmen, wie BC2 usw.

Der HD ist nämlich verfügbar in meinem Pc-Shop um die Ecke...

Was sagt ihr ???


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Die Reaktionszeit ist mit 5ms noch ok. 

Das sagt Wiki zum dynamischen Kontrast:



> Bei Flüssigkristallbildschirmen wird oft ein dynamischer Kontrast angegeben. Dieser darf nicht mit dem statischen (oder nativen) Kontrast verwechselt werden und ein Vergleich zwischen den beiden Kontrastarten ist unzulässig.
> 
> Der statische Kontrast bei Flüssigkristallbildschirmen ist das Verhältnis zwischen der Lichtstärke des hellsten und des dunkelsten Punktes eines Bildes und wird durch die verschiedene Lichtdurchlässigkeit der Flüssigkristalle erzeugt. Zur Zeit (2009) wird mit TN- und IPS-Technologie ein Maximalkontrast von rund 1000:1, mit AMVA-Technologie ein solcher bis zu 2500:1 erreicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wenzman (24. Februar 2011)

Der dynamische Kontrast ist vollkommen irrelevant. Die Hersteller dürfen einen beliebig hohen Kontrastwert angeben, was das ganze also vollkommen sinnlos macht. 
Auf die Reaktionszeit musst du auch nicht schauen, allerdings sollte er nicht höher als 5 ms sein. Was zählt ist der Input lag. 
Google einfach mal den Input lag deines vorgeschlagenen Modells.


----------



## Modding.Versity (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich besitze den P2770HD seit ungefähr 6 Monaten und bin mehr als zufrieden. Ich zocke, CS:S (früher WoW), Crysis und was nicht noch alles auf ihm.

Der Monitor hat echt ein geiles Bild und mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass die Reaktionszeit auch nur ein wenig zu langsam sein könnte.

Also: Kaufempfehlung: P2770HD.


----------



## kronos2000 (25. Februar 2011)

Da der dynamisch kontrast angesprochen wurde:
In dem Wiki artikel heisst es, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung heller oder dunkler gemacht wird etc. 
Wie ist das bei einem LED monitor, werden da die LEDs in dunklen teilen des bildschirms dunkler gestellt und in anderen bereichen heller, so dass dynamischer Kontrast also auich bei einzelnen Frames hilft? Oder ist das ein "alles oder nichts" prinzip, also entweder alles hell oder alles dunkel?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Der dynamische Kontrast wirkt nur bei sich bewegenden Bildern. Also Filme & Games.



> Der dynamische Kontrast wird also nur bei bewegten Bildern wirksam, bei statischen Anwendungen wie z.B. Bildbearbeitung ist er irrelevant.


----------



## Nyuki (25. Februar 2011)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Moin, Ich möchte mir den Monitor Samsung P2770FH ( 68.58cm (27") Samsung P2770FH 1920x1080 HDMI/DVI ) zulegen.
> 
> Der Monitor ist in so gut wie keinem Onlineshop verfügbar. Deshalb frage ich mich ob nicht der *Samsung P2770HD* genau so gut ist.
> Er hat zwar die Zusätze wie TV Funktionen ect. aber hat halt auch "nur" 50000:1 (dynamisch) Kontrast im Vergleich zum P2770FH ( 70000:1 dynamisch ) und hat auch eine langsamere Reaktionszeit von 5ms anstatt 1ms G/G.
> ...




Nimm auf jedenfall den FH.Mein Freund hatte den HD und war damit unzufrieden 1 Woche Werkel ich mit ihm schon damit rum.Er hat ihn letzte Woche gegen den FH eingetauscht was ich schon seit Anfang an gesagt habe.Doch persönlich finde ich die Farben nicht so schön im Vergleich zu meinem (Asus Ve278q).Aber du fragst ja nur den unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen.Der FH ist auch günstiger und weisst 100% kein Input lags/ghosting ect. auf
Den 2770HD gibts schon viel langer wie auch den 2770H.Der FH ist das neuste Model Pur Zocker LCD. 

Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ab 288 Euro.

Falls er dir dann doch nicht gefällt.Die ersten 2 Wochen Geldzurückgarantie oder umtausch + aufpreis oder...Wenn du den im Geschäft kaufst und dir gefällt er nicht,kann es sein das du den nicht mehr umgetauscht bekommst.Die Erfahrung habe ich z.b gemacht und werde alles nur noch Online bestellen.Aus Kulanz bieten das alle Onlinehändler an (2 Wochen Geld rückgaberecht).Coole Sache

Viel spass


----------



## Mischk@ (25. Februar 2011)

Also der FH ist so gut wie nirgendwo lieferbar.

Was habt ihr denn da rumgewerkelt ? das würde mich interessieren.

2 Wochen Rückgaberecht hat man auf jedenfall bei einem neuen Monitor, egal wo ich ihn kaufe.


----------



## Nyuki (25. Februar 2011)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Also der FH ist so gut wie nirgendwo lieferbar.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn da rumgewerkelt ? das würde mich interessieren.
> 
> 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht hat man auf jedenfall bei einem neuen Monitor, egal wo ich ihn kaufe.


 
Das System ist ein i7 920 mit einer 580 GTX .Bei CodBo und BFBC2 hatten wir in unregelmässigen kurzen abständen Lags.Wenn auf den Maps auch nichts los war und man ist gegeangen und schaut nur auf den Boden und achtet auf die Seiten,war das sehr unsaubar.Ich hatte mich aber vorher schon Informiert in etliche Foren bevor ich mir meinen geholt habe.Er wollte aber den unbedingt.Nun gleitet er mit dem FH wie auch auch ohne einen kleinen Miniruckler durch die Maps.Viele andere berichten das gleiche,daß der HD ungeeignet für Spiele ist.Ausser du bemerkst keine Lags oder die ist es egal.Google doch einfach mal danach und durchforste das Internet.In den Englishen Foren findest du sehr viel darüber.Meine Meinung + Erfahrung hast du ja schon.

Nein die 2 Wochen zählen nicht für den Einzelhandel.Du kannst aber bevor du dir den LCD kaufst ja mal fragen.Ich hatte mir mal eine Kamera bei Saturn geholt die im Angebot war.War aber nach 3 Tagen nicht mehr damit zufrienden und habe mein Geld auch wiederbekommen.Mit meinem LED was das eine ganz andere Sache.Den habe ich auch nach x Tagen nicht mehr umgetauscht bekommen und Asus wollte mir ein gebrauchtes austausch Model schicken. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/128951-asus-ve278q.html


----------



## Mischk@ (25. Februar 2011)

http://www.schwaben.ihk.de/dokumente/merkblaetter/M37216.pdf

ok, hab ich hier gelesen. stimmt... ;(

Das mit den Lags kenn ich, aber hab das noch nie bei jemandem beobachtet das es am Monitor liegen sollte...


----------



## Nyuki (25. Februar 2011)

Wir hatten ja meinen und einen BX2450 als Vergleich.Warum ein älters Model noch bestellen wo die Gefahr besteht das du am Ende noch unglücklich...

Ich habe wirklich mit dem Shop sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.13 Netzteile innerhalb 2 Wochen.Die mussten richtig leiden  .Ich sage auch ganz offen.Sogar am Telefon wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht.Es gibt auch schwarze Online Schafe.Ich will die aber lieber nicht aufzählen sonst gibts trouble da mehre sehr bekannt sind.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH

7 Tage Liefezeit.Es ist aber nicht 100% das du den in 7 Tagen bekommst.Ich würde dort anrufen und sagen (auch wenn das hier niemals stattgefunden hätte),das viele deiner Freunde sehr begeistert von ihrem OnlineGeschäft + Ware sind und wie lange müsstes du auf den LCD warten ect..Kann länger dauern.Aber du wirst sicher einen *NEUEN UNGEBRAUCHTEN 2770FH* dort bekommen !!!


----------



## Forti (26. Februar 2011)

Ich besitze den HD und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe im Inet gesucht und habe 98% positive Bewertungen gefunden, die 2% sind wohl Ausnahmen, Montagsgeräte  oder übereifrige nörgler.


----------

